# Disque dur interne qui ne monte plus



## maxime42 (1 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
Chers Mac users
J'ai un Mac G4 800Mz 

Le disque dur interne ne veut plus monter, il demarre cependant sur le 2éme disque dur sur lequel il y a Mac os9 classic,
Avec utilitaire de disque, le 1er apparait bien et peut etre verifier mais pas reparer (grisé)  
J'ai mis mes cds originaux et installé sur le 2 éme DD mais ceci est Puma qui est obsoléte.

J'ai essayé de booter sur le DVD de tiger et diskwarrior 3 sans succés
J'aimerais récuperer les photos de famille mais comment faire? techtool pro?

Merci sincérement d'avance pour tout conseil ou aide,

Maxime


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2014)

maxime42 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec utilitaire de disque, le 1er apparait bien et peut etre verifier mais pas reparer (grisé)


 normal si c'est l&#8217;utilitaire disque de l'OS utilisé sur ce volume
il faut passer par le dehors
utilitaire disque externe ou procédure fsck -fy 
detail là, *chapitre fsck-fy *

( te fie pas au titre c'est une manip tous OSX)

: : OS X facile : : Entretenir Mavericks


----------



## maxime42 (1 Février 2014)

Bonjour et merci Pascal,

J'avait lancer cette commande plusieurs fois mais j'obtenait toujours 

***file system was modified*** 

Je n'ai pas eu 

***the volume OS X appears to be ok***


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2014)

pas clair
que ce soit utilitaire disque ( d'un clone externe , du cd d'install)  ou via fsck 
on peut réparer
eventuellement recommencer


----------



## maxime42 (1 Février 2014)

Une petite précision concernant les cd originaux inclus avec le Mac:

1 CD Mac OS X install 

5 Cd's Restauration de logiciels

1 CD Apple hardware test

1 Cd Applications

Le disque dur démarrage qui ne monte plus est sur Tiger

Le 2éme disque dur a lui Classic et Puma que j'ai installé avec les 5cds restauration de logiciels

Merci


----------



## haithem.maazoun.enis (1 Février 2014)

maxime42 a dit:


> Bonjour et merci Pascal,
> 
> J'avait lancer cette commande plusieurs fois mais j'obtenait toujours
> 
> ...


bonjour, 
lorsque il te dit "file system is modified" il faut relancer la procédure autant de fois que nécessaire jusqu'à l'obtention du message "thé filesystem seems to be ok "


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2014)

bien entendu  preferable de faire le utilitaire disque ( de cd ) via celui du systeme installé

mais comme il ne monte pas 
ni diskwarrior ce qui est curieux
(probleme de lecteur?)

tenter de faire l'Apple hardware test

sinon recommencer plusieurs fois  fsck -fy

ceci dit c'est peut etre  un signe de disque en fin de course


----------



## haithem.maazoun.enis (1 Février 2014)

haithem.maazoun.enis a dit:


> bonjour,
> lorsque il te dit "file system is modified" il faut relancer la procédure autant de fois que nécessaire jusqu'à l'obtention du message "thé filesystem seems to be ok "


juste une autre solution, 

vous pouvez utiliser un dvd bootable LINUXMINT qui va vous donnez un démarrage suivant une interface linux et vous pouvez ainsi accéder à vos fichiers et les copier dans un autre disque dur  ou flash disque (ils sont tous montés par défaut )


----------



## maxime42 (2 Février 2014)

Merci pour vos conseils et aide,
Je vait re-tenter et reviendrait vers le forum,

Merci


----------

